# Anno2070: Multiplayer Problem!



## cpunk (20. Dezember 2011)

Hallo leute,

Auch google weis nicht weiter und auf der ubi seite steht nur was von Portfreigabe
und der host hat die ports freigegeben

so zur Situation 

wir sind 3 leute die Anno 2070 haben und wollten jetzt Multiplayer Endlos spiel spielen
aber es kann immer nur einer joinen beim anderen läd es kurz und dann nix

Host plus 1 geht super aber host plus 2 geht nicht der zweite Läd nur kurz und dann passiert nix
wenn er das spiel öffentlich macht kommen andere leute rein aber immer nur einer von uns und nicht beide obwohl slots frei sind 

Host - 1&1 + Fritzbox -- Ports sind frei
Ich - Vodafone + Easybox 803
NR3 - Alice + Alice Router

EDIT:
Wir alle haben Win 7
woran liegt das


Wenn ich es besser in den Sammelthread, welcher oben angepinnt ist schreiben soll, denn bitte meckern, war mir da nicht so sicher!


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2011)

Habt ihr denn irgendwelche Firewalls oder Virenscanner an? Wenn ja, dann testet mal ohne.


----------

